
Russia's Intelligence Agency Hacked - LinuxBender
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2019/07/20/russian-intelligence-has-been-hacked-with-social-media-and-tor-projects-exposed/#60f60cce6b11
======
bediger4000
The headline glosses over the fact that Russia has at least 3 main
intelligence agencies
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_agencies_of_Russi...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Intelligence_agencies_of_Russia)),
although the article doesn't. Score one for dopey headline writers.

This mistake lets us take note that virtually all major countries have
extremely messing "intelligence communities". It's not the only irrational
British thing (check out their system for rating rock climbs, for example) but
the MI5/MI6/GCHQ distinction makes no sense at all, except if you want turf
battles between noblemen. The US is worse, because it doesn't have an
aristocracy, yet its intelligence community is organized in an even more
irrational fashion.

